# Scanauflösung Canon Pixma MP540



## hauke1981 (19. März 2009)

Hi,
laut Canon hat der Scanner im Drucker eine Auflösung von max. 2400 x 4800 dpi, einstellen kann ich den aber nur auf eine Auflösung von 600 dpi. Kann ich das noch wo anders einstellen als nur über die mitgelieferte Software? hat einer vielleicht den gleichen Drucker und kann mir sagen wie ich die Scanauflösung einstellen kann?

Grüße


----------



## vfl_freak (19. März 2009)

Moin,

nee das ist wohl schon so richtig - schau mal hier

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dpi

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## hauke1981 (19. März 2009)

Ich sollte aber doch eine höhere Auflösung einstellen können, als 600 dpi
Zitat Canon





> Der Scanner erstellt Scans in herausragender Qualität mit einer Auflösung von bis zu 2.400 x 4.800 dpi.


----------



## vfl_freak (19. März 2009)

Moin,

Du musst unterscheiden zwischen Scanauflösung (2400x4800) und Bildauflösung (600 dpi)!

Hier noch ein paar weitere Links zu dem Thema
(Quelle: ) :suspekt:
http://www.filmscanner.info/Aufloesung.html
http://www.lrz-muenchen.de/services/peripherie/scantips/
http://www.copyshop-tips.de/scan03.php#p1
http://www.cup.uni-muenchen.de/cicum/hilfe/scannen.html

Gruß
Klaus


----------

